

Why More Venture Capital Firms Have Entrepreneurs in Residence - joeyc1
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/entrepreneurs-in-residence-at-venture-capital-firms-2013-08-07

======
benologist
Spam harder!

[http://i.imgur.com/p5L7gWG.png](http://i.imgur.com/p5L7gWG.png)

